# New To Group, Raise Meat Goats,Writing Ebook On Goats



## Whinny (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi...I raise meat goats and a few dairy does. I'm not new to goats but have never packed with them. I'm in the process of writing a very simple ebook on goats and their many uses...packing being one of those uses. I need some good pictures of goats doing their job on the trail for the book and was wondering if any of you would like to share your pictures with me for the book?!? I'd be giving credit back to the owner of the photo with your farm name if you have one.
Also, if you would like to share with me your pet peeves and tips for packing I may be able to use some of the content for my book. This is just for a simple, very basic book so won't cover everything, just showing that goats are for more than just milk and meat.
Thanks in advance for anything you can share with me!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

A well bonded goat has to be the first priority. Then conformation, size, and attitude come into play. No matter how big they are if they aren't bonded enough to follow along then they aren't worth much as a packer.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Yay! As anyone around here can tell you, photos are my speciality! Here are a few of my personal favorites to get you started. 

Allow me to introduce you to Cuzco the Wonder Goat. He does everything, including pack work, cart work, tree hauling, parades, birthday parties, fashion shoots, Halloween costumes, circus tricks, and guarding the premises from delivery men and other such menaces to society.

[attachment=2:kg1na0i3]Cuzco_Pack.jpg[/attachment:kg1na0i3]

No one plowed our road during a snowstorm, and milk being the necessity that it is, we decided to take Cuzco with us on the two-mile trek to the grocery store. 
[attachment=0:kg1na0i3]Milk_Run.jpg[/attachment:kg1na0i3]

Hiking in Utah
[attachment=1:kg1na0i3]Willis2.jpg[/attachment:kg1na0i3]
[attachment=3:kg1na0i3]Willis10.jpg[/attachment:kg1na0i3]

Cuzco hauled our Christmas tree about a mile off the mountainside without complaint. 
[attachment=4:kg1na0i3]Cuzco_Tree.jpg[/attachment:kg1na0i3]

He complained more about hauling me, but we worked it out eventually.
[attachment=5:kg1na0i3]Cuzco_SledNan.jpg[/attachment:kg1na0i3]


----------



## Whinny (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks so much! Those are fantastic photos. I would like to use three of them, with your permission. What name/farm name would you like credit given to?


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Parades of all kinds are the best!
[attachment=3:26mtdru5]Cuzco_Parade.jpg[/attachment:26mtdru5]
[attachment=2:26mtdru5]Cuzco_Santa.jpg[/attachment:26mtdru5]
[attachment=1:26mtdru5]Roman_Charioteer.jpg[/attachment:26mtdru5]

Even personal parades. 
[attachment=6:26mtdru5]Cuzco_LakeDrive.jpg[/attachment:26mtdru5]

"I pity da foo' who don't take B.A. Ba-Cuzco with him to da Halloween party!" 
"Don't touch my van, succa!" 
[attachment=4:26mtdru5]A-Team goat.jpg[/attachment:26mtdru5]

Whoever thought of Chihuahua dogs as fashion accessories was an idiot. 
[attachment=5:26mtdru5]Cuzco_Goth.jpg[/attachment:26mtdru5]

But while no one would ever dream of stuffing Cuzco into a purse or painting his toenails pink, for the right occasion he will allow us to be-dazzle his horn (in this case he was trying to match the car we put in the State Fair demolition derby).
[attachment=0:26mtdru5]Cuzco_Bedazzled2.jpg[/attachment:26mtdru5]


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

You have our permission to use any of the photos. You can credit "Nan and Phil Hassey" and "Cuzco" of "Goat-o-rama".


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Most packgoats are castrated males and there are a ton of nutritional issues that wethers need to have addressed. Formation of urinary stones is a problem of these needs not being met.


----------



## Whinny (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the help...I've submitted the ebook on amazon so as soon as they get it live on their site it will be available for purchase. The title is Basic Goat Keeping On Rural & Urban Property. The first one I did is titled Beginners Guide To Installing Woven Wire Fencing. I still have a few others I plan on writing and selling but these are my first two! If any of you purchase it I'd love to get some reviews on it...hopefully positive!  These are available on the Kindle, you can get an app to use it on your PC as well...
I'm more of a lurker and browser rather than a poster so you may not see much of me...but I'm here!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Darn....my boys missed their fifteen seconds of fame (again  ). Should have checked my messages sooner.
I'll have to check out the book just in case I missed any glamor shots o' Cuzco hahaha!


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

Meat goats!! You mean people EAT GOATS?!!?!?  That's horrible!


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

My friend noted when my goats were packing out our elk meat, "look meat packing meat".


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

We tried to get our goats into meat packing, but we started with trying to teach them to butcher. It was all going well until Moe backed into the meat grinder and got a little behind in his work.


----------



## Whinny (Feb 7, 2011)

Snort, choke, lol... :lol:



Bob Jones said:


> We tried to get our goats into meat packing, but we started with trying to teach them to butcher. It was all going well until Moe backed into the meat grinder and got a little behind in his work.


----------

